# Mount Airy Bicycle Show



## ozzmonaut (Oct 7, 2012)

Sunday, October 28th   at Sonic Drive-In and the new 15 Beans Coffee Shop at  697 West Independence Blvd. Mount Airy, NC    Show takes place 11am-5pm. I'll be there earlier and later as always.  Awards in the following categories: Balloon, Middleweight, Lightweight, Rat Rod, BMX, and Musclebikes. Free. Buy, Sell, Trade ... You know the deal. There might also be some live music and a couple of artists...you know, like paintings and stuff. Maybe, don't hold me to that. I'm just trying to get the community a little more involved. Tell as many people as you can and help this thing grow. Thanks


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 8, 2012)

ozzmonaut said:


> Sunday, October 28th   at Sonic Drive-In and the new 15 Beans Coffee Shop at  697 West Independence Blvd. Mount Airy, NC    Show takes place 11am-5pm. I'll be there earlier and later as always.  Awards in the following categories: Balloon, Middleweight, Lightweight, Rat Rod, BMX, and Musclebikes. Free. Buy, Sell, Trade ... You know the deal. There might also be some live music and a couple of artists...you know, like paintings and stuff. Maybe, don't hold me to that. I'm just trying to get the community a little more involved. Tell as many people as you can and help this thing grow. Thanks



How old is this show,and how many venders (just a guess) are there.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Oct 8, 2012)

This is the third year. There aren't really any vendors,at least not as I think of vendors. But there are usually a lot of bicycles and parts for sale by different people. I'd say 15-20 people selling a substantial amount of bikes and parts, and a few more people selling a few bikes and some odds and ends. Tony, Rich, Steve... any guesses from you guys or are my numbers fairly accurate? I'm going by past numbers and recent local events, but hopefully it's a little bigger this year.  Also a lot of bikes showing and being ridden around. Definitely a good gathering of vintage stuff, late 1800's-1950's. Plus some custom stuff. I've always managed to find a lot of things to buy and usually sell most of what I bring to sell.    Shameless plug: If anybody needs a late 50's Huffy Daisy Tandem in good rider shape, this is the show to attend


----------



## jd56 (Oct 9, 2012)

I plan on bringing some 60's middleweights to sell. Tanklights of course. Unless they sell before I get there. Still looking for a trailer to get before I attempt to load them all in the small truck I have.
64 mens FireArrow
65 mens Eldorado
67 girls Eldorado
63 mens AstroFlite (in resto mode)
Might bring my repainted Western Flyer Sabre Flyer. Still not put back together...might be reassembled with time permitting.

I'm looking forward to the show. Not sure if I should bring a bike for the awards "best of show".....hmmmm which one?

JD


----------



## ozzmonaut (Oct 9, 2012)

Enter as many as possible and increase your chances. You could win not only a piece of paper stating your acheivement but a ribbon as well   But there will be a few door prizes. I'm working on that situation right now, and tpender has already done some work to that extent.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm getting more local interest than previous years, so it looks good. Also a mellow rock band from Winston called Stave is apparently going to be playing. I listened to a few things online and I think they're good. Somebody else set that up though so if it falls through then it isn't my fault


----------



## Steve K (Oct 23, 2012)

*Mount Airy*

Eric:
Getting pumped for the show.
Will be bringing some bicycles to sell...(Haven't quite decided how many to bring yet but for sure there will be one for you JD with a "Tank Light" and the mid 1930's house painted Elgin I posted last week under Classic Balloon Tire Bicycle thread. 
May have a couple of new ones as well for show and tell.
Let's hope the weather was like we had today. (77 deg and sunshine  here in Greensboro) In addition, the mountains should be still close to full fall color.
I agree Eric...Should see at least 15-20 of us with bicycles and parts for sale and display.
See Y'all Sunday.
Steve K
Greensboro, NC


----------



## jd56 (Oct 24, 2012)

I too am looking forward to seeing everyone. I checked the weather and Sunday is going to be cluding with a thunderstorm possible. 62 is the projected high.

I have decided to let a number of my "Tanklights" go. But, am excited there will be another to possibly buy Steve. 
Here is the list of some of what I'm bringing...I have to make some room. I really hate letting these go. Most are spares, so I can.
I plan on buying something too.
Also bringing a couple to enter in the show.

64 Columbia FireArrow / mens
60's W/Flyer Sabre Flyer / mens
60's Huffy Eldorado (gold) / mens
60's Huffy Eldorado / girls
60's Columbia / girls
60's Columbia Firebolt / girls
59 Schwinn Jaguar / mens

Frames with some parts
Murray Foremost (repainted) / mens
Murray Sonic Flite / ladies
Colson/ Evans / ladies 
Seats / tanks / fenders, etc...

Eric, is the show outside / inside?
And why does it not start till 11am?
Can we get there early to set up?


----------



## Steve K (Oct 24, 2012)

*Some of what I'm bringing*

Attached are pics of some bicycles I plan to bring to the Mount Airy show to sell/trade.
Depending upon space...I might bring a few more.(Need to decide on what to take that I don't want to bring back home!!!)
1934 boys Elgin (beautiful white house paint; no badge; incorrect fenders and wheels)
1940's/early 1950's...I'm guessing, Shelby Eagle badged boys bicycle.(Painted red. skiptooth, rear facing dropouts w/incorrect kickstand,  repair to bar by head tube)
1950's Monark General. Incorrect seat, handle bars...basic rat. repair to one of the bars comes with rust.
1960's Murray Meteor Flite...Lots of patinao) however seat looks great and lenses in tank are not cracked on tank.
Let's hope for a beautiful day!!!
Steve K
Greensboro, NC


----------



## jd56 (Oct 24, 2012)

Steve there is potential for the Meteor Flite. I sold my this past summer. Hope you find a buyer for it. Got any other tanklights?

So I have been working on making a trailer bike rack and rear wheel brace. The following pic shows the almost completed product and yes these are some of the bikes Im selling. Still have room to haul four more in the truck bed.





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ozzmonaut (Oct 25, 2012)

So bad weather, huh? Awesome


----------



## ozzmonaut (Oct 25, 2012)

A cloudy windy 62 dgs. is way worse than a sunny 62. I hope things straighten out. I'll have a canopy and Sonic said last year that we could use the one side of covered stalls where cars normally park to order. So hopefully that still stands.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Oct 25, 2012)

Not for sale, but I'm bringing this:


----------



## jd56 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Hurricane Sandy*

So I MapQuested the location...wow... 5.5 hours / 300+ miles one way. 
What is the possibility to put my trailer somewhere safe overnight if I decide to get a motel room?
Does anyone have a yard I can park it at while I head to the room if I decide to do so?
Any suggestions on a room in Mt Airy?

I really hate transporting bikes in the rain. 
Have not mastered a good way of tarping this load for a long haul. 
I will say that, if the weather is bleak then I may pass on the swap. But, I really need to unload some bikes. 
That would suck because, I have been waiting a good while to attend and see my Carolinian friends.
Planned on showing my pair of His/Hers AstroFlites for the middleweight class. But, transporting them in wet weather is one that I don't want to do.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Oct 25, 2012)

If need be, the bikes can stay in my yard and I'll probably stay awake all night. Also, the Hampton Inn is literally visible from my house. And all about 2 miles or less from the Sonic. With that said, you may be right about the weather. Not that the weather will hurt the bikes, but it may hurt the crowd, which hurts your selling chances. Combine that with the 5 hour drive and... things don't look good. I originally wanted to do this on the 14th or 21st, but in order to maintain some time between the Reidsville show I didn't. Well, there's a new coffee shop in the lot where we will be, so I'm gonna stick it out (kind of have to either way) and stay warm and awake.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Eric
We here at the coast at Va Beach are expecting high winds and possibly 5-6" of rain starting Saturday.
The wife just asked "so youre abandoning us during the hurricane"....hmmmm probably I will. I really want to make a showing at Mt Airy.
Please send me your number and if I can park the trailer at your place and not be in your way sounds great.
douglas.jd56@gmail.com
Hampton sounds good but, a bit more than what I wanted to spend for an overnight. But, Ive been anticipating the show for sometime now.
I will be loading all that needs to go today and tomorrow unless the wife insists I stay and protect the homefront.

The forecasted weather for you guys is still not bad. Possible shower or two and in the low 60s. 7 mile winds.
That shouldnt affect the show I would think.
Traveling home on Sun will be wet though.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Oct 26, 2012)

Booked a room at the quality inn.
Be down sometime saturday afternoon.
Where is a good place for dinner?
Eric can I still bring the trailer to your house Saturday evening?
Dont want to leave it unattended in the motel p/lot.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

